# Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 6, 2015)

```
The <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/02/new-50mm-70-300-coming-soon-cr2/" target="_blank">long rumored Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM</a> has finally made an appearance and will be announced very soon.</p>
<p>SPECIFICATIONS (Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li><span class="notranslate">Lens arrangement 5-group, six (Construction: 6 elements in 5 groups)</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Full-frame compatible</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Digital optimized coating</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">STM/Stepping motor</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Full-time manual focus</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Length: 39.3mm</span></li>
<li><span class="notranslate">Weight: 160g (1.55″)</span></li>
<li>49mm filter thread</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2015/05/ef50mm-f18-stm-1.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
<p>Below are more images that appeared on our forum yesterday showing the EF 50mm f/1.8 STM.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-20176 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/canon50-2/'><img width="150" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/canon50-150x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="canon50" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/004_2-jpg-original/'><img width="139" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/004_2.jpg-original-139x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="004_2.jpg-original" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/002_2-jpg-original/'><img width="136" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/002_2.jpg-original-136x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="002_2.jpg-original" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm/003_2-jpg-original-jpg-original/'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/003_2.jpg-original.jpg-original-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="003_2.jpg-original.jpg-original" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## Menace (May 6, 2015)

I'll take one


----------



## jebrady03 (May 6, 2015)

This will likely be an excellent lens, at a low price point. It also, IMO, still leaves room for an EF 50mm f/1.4 IS USM. Good work Canon.


----------



## fon-foto (May 6, 2015)

Lovely... it's almost a pancake and will compliment my lightweight 100D+24mm nicely


----------



## NorbR (May 6, 2015)

Let's see the price ... but if it's in the expected range, there's a good chance that this lens will eventually end up in my bag. 

And while I will keep hoping for small and fast EF-M primes, this one should do nicely in the meantime on the M3.


----------



## Sporgon (May 6, 2015)

Hmmm...._sounds_ as if optically it is going to be very similar to the old version. I'll be interested to see a block diagram and if the two bonded elements ( the only two in a group) have a concave / convex radius on the bonded surface ( unlike the 50/1.4 where it is flat). This would give it a better in focus to out of focus transition ( render), but it is much more expensive to produce - traditionally. Maybe the latest manufacturing techniques have made this more achievable on a budget.


----------



## msowsun (May 6, 2015)

Here is the latest photo. No IS, and no focus distance window.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 6, 2015)

I would call it "almost pancake". It seems a decent replacement for the plastic fantastic.

If the image quality wide open is as good as 40mm STM I would be happy.


----------



## albron00 (May 6, 2015)

The price is gonna be around $200.


----------



## Maximilian (May 6, 2015)

Sounds like the nice entry-level prime or for those with needs for small size/price we'd expected.
Let's hope that it will be a real IQ performer like some other STM lenses. 
And then let's hope that there will come next some other expected or hoped for 50 mm lenses.


----------



## gutteg (May 6, 2015)

49mm filter diameter according to the pics


----------



## hachu21 (May 6, 2015)

"Full time manual focus" => Mechanical or fly-by-wire like the ef-m ones? ???


----------



## Emil (May 6, 2015)

Looking forward to this lens. It will replace my 50mm 1.4 USM which I've had to repair twice myself.


----------



## K (May 6, 2015)

It is nice to see that it has a metal mount. 

Let's hope it is priced at $200 or less.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 6, 2015)

Nice to see they have gone back to a metal mount that is the very reason MK1 versions sold for more than the newer MK2 with a plastic mount. Ive little need for a faster 50mm and been holding off hoping they would replace the nifty fifty now it seems its coming hopefully the IQ holds-up.


----------



## exquisitor (May 6, 2015)

Emil said:


> Looking forward to this lens. It will replace my 50mm 1.4 USM which I've had to repair twice myself.


I would do the same, but if it can focus manually without power. The 50 f/1.4 still has advantages and Canon definitely will try to differentiate the new 50 STM even more to protect 50 f/1.4 sells. Otherwise they need an update for 50 f/1.4 ... or to discontinue it.


----------



## funkboy (May 6, 2015)

At least the lack of IS will keep it cheap (hopefully under $200).

With a little luck we'll get an IS option/version later (which I'll be all over).


----------



## SPKoko (May 6, 2015)

I am wondering about the number of aperture blades. If it is 5 like the old MKII, it's a no-go for me... 7 blades like the 40mm or the Yonguo 50mm would be very nice, though...

It's quite surprising that this very important specification has not been leaked like the others... Maybe we should not expect good news here :-\


----------



## NorbR (May 6, 2015)

hachu21 said:


> "Full time manual focus" => Mechanical or fly-by-wire like the ef-m ones? ???



As far as I know, STM means fly-by-wire ... at least that has been the case for all STM lenses released so far. 

That being said, I don't know enough about the technology to know whether it's even possible to get a mechanical coupling with an STM motor. But for this lens, I fully expect fly-by-wire focusing, like the one found in the pancake (i.e. awful).


----------



## SwampYankee (May 6, 2015)

not sure this improves upon my 50mm 1.8 first generation metal mount. I bet the focus is a lot fast. My only gripe with my 28 year lens is the 5 aperture blades. Pentagonal bokeh


----------



## Stuart (May 6, 2015)

As above a nice price will mean i want this, i've the 40mm stm pancake and like it more than the old mk2 50mm f1.8

A Nifty fifty stm for quick accurate focus. bring it on. though the cost of the 28mm EFS make me wary of committing to get this.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2015)

Menace said:


> I'll take one



welcome back Menace


----------



## JohanCruyff (May 6, 2015)

SPKoko said:


> I am wondering about the number of aperture blades. If it is 5 like the old MKII, it's a no-go for me... 7 blades like the 40mm or the Yonguo 50mm would be very nice, though...
> 
> It's quite surprising that this very important specification has not been leaked like the others... Maybe we should not expect good news here :-\


+1 
Let's hope they are 
i) >6 
ii) rounded (or "circular"), like in the 40mm and 24mm pancakes
aperture blades.


----------



## TeT (May 6, 2015)

K said:


> It is nice to see that it has a metal mount.
> 
> Let's hope it is priced at $200 or less.



Metal exterior mounting plate, will still be plastic supports where the metal mounting plate attaches to lens...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 6, 2015)

Nice, clean little design. I too have hopes for the aperture blade situation improving.

I'm currently reviewing the 50L and the Otus 55. It will be a little interesting to move on to this after those lenses!


----------



## David (May 6, 2015)

That's why I like Canon, no bragging - just delivering. Look at that cute baby!


----------



## ajperk (May 6, 2015)

Definitely going to pre-order one as soon as it is available. I've loved everything about the 40mm, but I do miss the 50mm focal length.


----------



## da_guy2 (May 6, 2015)

Looks expensive... The best thing about the nifty fifty was the price. If it ends up costing more than 150 or (god forbid) 200 I'm going to have a hard time recommending it over the 1.4.


----------



## bereninga (May 6, 2015)

Looks like the 40mm f/2.8 STM and one of the newer 24/28/35 IS USM primes had a baby. Who's the father!

On a serious note, I'll just keep my 50mm f/1.4 USM until it dies. To me, this 50mm f/1.8 STM lens is positioned between the 50mm f/1.8 and f/1.4, but closer to the 1.4. Too bad there's no IS for video. Why bother w/ an STM lens that has no IS if it's for video? That I don't get.


----------



## lw (May 6, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Too bad there's no IS for video. Why bother w/ an STM lens that has no IS if it's for video? That I don't get.



Agreed
One of the key reasons I thought for STM was the silent operation that benefits video shooting.
But so far, not one of the STM primes has also had IS - another essential for video
Disappointing.


----------



## DWD (May 6, 2015)

I think its been mentioned above, but what does this offer over a much older 50mm f/1.8? Specifically, I have a wonderful little EF 50mm f/1.8 Lens, Utsunomiya, Japan, April 1987. What do the STM and new optics provide?


----------



## fon-foto (May 6, 2015)

DWD said:


> I think its been mentioned above, but what does this offer over a much older 50mm f/1.8? Specifically, I have a wonderful little EF 50mm f/1.8 Lens, Utsunomiya, Japan, April 1987. What do the STM and new optics provide?



You'll lose that nasty sounding auto-focus (or maybe some people like it?), hopefully improve the speed of the auto focus as well as shave some space off, and hopefully be buying a lens that doesn't break/fall apart with any small knock. That said, you don't HAVE to buy it


----------



## iron-t (May 6, 2015)

Cute lens, I'll consider it if it outperforms my 1.4 at the same apertures (specifically f/2 where I frequently shoot the 50mm on my 5D3) and focuses faster. Especially tempting given that my EOS-M is unusable with the 1.4 attached. Incredibly slow and hunts in every kind of light. The 40mm STM on the other hand performs acceptably well.

Then again it might be worth waiting for a new 50L.


----------



## HoodlessShooter (May 6, 2015)

I was curious so I took a look at the Canon Museum, this is the fastest non-L lens that Canon has released in 20 years, (the last one being the 28 1.8 USM in 1995).


----------



## Maximilian (May 6, 2015)

HoodlessShooter said:


> I was curious so I took a look at the Canon Museum, this is the fastest non-L lens that Canon has released in 20 years, (the last one being the 28 1.8 USM in 1995).


Thank you for looking that up. 
Let's hope that there will be another fast one non-L soon. (50/1.4 USM II or IS  )


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

Thank god this is clearly a budget lens. No focus scale, no IS, no internal focusing (a guess, but likely), and no USM.

If it _had_ some of those things, I'd be worried about some rumors that this lens was merging the 50 f/1.8 and 50 f/1.4 USM lines. 

Thankfully, that's not the case. Nice work, Canon. Now give me the lens I'll actually pay you for.

- A


----------



## NancyP (May 6, 2015)

We will find out soon! It is quite possible that the new design will be sharper at wider apertures. The coating may be better. The diaphragm may have an extra leaf or two, or have rounded leaves. The STM feature alone will be highly attractive to casual videographers who want to do indoor shots, given that a lot of casual users have no desire to focus pull manual focus lenses. The weight and size are still minimal - attractive for many users.

I enjoy my Shorty Forty. Cheap can be good.


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

DWD said:


> I think its been mentioned above, but what does this offer over a much older 50mm f/1.8? Specifically, I have a wonderful little EF 50mm f/1.8 Lens, Utsunomiya, Japan, April 1987. What do the STM and new optics provide?



This lens will be sharper and focus more quickly and more quietly. Canon's recent track record with pancakes has been outstanding, and though this isn't a true pancake, I imagine the internals aren't too far off from one.

But, in candor, this lens _isn't_ for folks who already own a decent 50 prime -- it's for those who don't own a 50 prime at all. This is the 'gateway' lens that enthusiasts buy early in their photographic journey to appreciate the speed, sharpness and smaller size of primes. _Then they buy more of them._

- A


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

Hey CR guys, why not a CR3 for this one? PhotoRumors has given it their "This is the new..." title reserved for done deals. 

This lens is a certainty at this point, ya?

- A


----------



## zlatko (May 6, 2015)

fon-foto said:


> DWD said:
> 
> 
> > I think its been mentioned above, but what does this offer over a much older 50mm f/1.8? Specifically, I have a wonderful little EF 50mm f/1.8 Lens, Utsunomiya, Japan, April 1987. What do the STM and new optics provide?
> ...



This new one looks great. The buzzy autofocus of the old 50/1.8 is the main reason I did not own it.


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

A completely random knock of both the current nifty fifty _and_ the 50 f/1.4 USM -- no internal focusing. In general, I hate non-internally-focusing lens as they have a sliding surface I can't seal with a front element filter, so dust/dirt/etc. gets in there over time.

But on a weird side note, I have also screwed around with goofy bokeh stencils draped in front of the front element to generate OOF areas of a specific shape. (Yes. It's as amateur and cheesy as it sounds -- I don't wanna hear it, it's fun ) However, externally telescoping focus movements makes using those stencils an absolute nightmare to use as they are basically rubber banded down to the outer barrel of the lens. Internally focusing lenses would work perfectly with this, but every time I have a focus distance change with my 50 f/1.4 USM, it pushes the stencil off the front element and it's position and overall effectiveness changes.

So... yeah. Internal focusing, please!

- A


----------



## TeT (May 6, 2015)

DWD said:


> I think its been mentioned above, but what does this offer over a much older 50mm f/1.8? Specifically, I have a wonderful little EF 50mm f/1.8 Lens, Utsunomiya, Japan, April 1987. What do the STM and new optics provide?



It will focus faster
IQ will be better by accident just on general technological advances alone.


----------



## mistaspeedy (May 6, 2015)

I'm surprised nobody seemed to mention autofocus accuracy. I have a 50mm F1.8 II, and it just seems to be all over the place as far as accuracy is concerned.
My #1 wish for this lens is to have a nice improvement in autofocus accuracy/consistency, even if everything else is the same.
#2 wish is to keep it at or below $150.

But as others have mentioned, it would be good to have quicker and quieter autofocus, more aperture blades, a metal mount, etc.

If Yongnuo can make a nice lens for $50, that seems to be better than the original Canon 50mm F1.8II, then I expect Canon to give me significantly more for $150.


----------



## thepancakeman (May 6, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Thank god this is clearly a budget lens. No focus scale, no IS, no internal focusing (a guess, but likely), and no USM.
> 
> If it _had_ some of those things, I'd be worried about some rumors that this lens was merging the 50 f/1.8 and 50 f/1.4 USM lines.
> 
> ...



Seeing as how most of the posts in this thread are quite positive, I don't think you speak for everyone. You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but don't believe that everyone else is just like you.


----------



## Emil (May 6, 2015)

NorbR said:


> hachu21 said:
> 
> 
> > "Full time manual focus" => Mechanical or fly-by-wire like the ef-m ones? ???
> ...



At first glance I thought full-time manual focus meant it was not fly-by-wire. I did however google a few old reviews of the 40 mm 2.8 STM and found that they used the same "full-time manual focus" phrase :-\ I might have to reconsider then, since I want to have the option of using it to shoot video on my 6D.


----------



## Sporgon (May 6, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Thank god this is clearly a budget lens. No focus scale



In reality does anyone use the distance scale on a lens for distance ? I find that with modern lens's distance scales they are hopelessly inaccurate for any serious hyper focal focusing. 

The only thing I do use them for is checking the lens hasn't focused past infinity, or manually setting the lens to infinity but with better AF systems even this is of dubious benefit now.


----------



## EOBeav (May 6, 2015)

DWD said:


> I think its been mentioned above, but what does this offer over a much older 50mm f/1.8? Specifically, I have a wonderful little EF 50mm f/1.8 Lens, Utsunomiya, Japan, April 1987. What do the STM and new optics provide?



If you have the original metal mount lens, hang on to it. Especially if it's in good shape. I was given one last year, and turned around and sold it for $180 USD, considerably more than a NIB mkII version. The guy I sold it to couldn't give me his money fast enough.


----------



## Haydn1971 (May 6, 2015)

Good to see this as a cheap lens, now the mystery is with what next, we now have the "pancake'ish" 50mm, will the next one be a f1.4 or a f1.8IS - is image stability even possible at f1.4 ? I'm starting to move to the idea of a f1.8IS in the same package as the 35mm f2.0, followed by a new L f1.4 with no IS at 24/35L a price and the f1.2 becoming a historic memory. Ditto with the 85L becoming f1.4 with a f2.0 IS version.


----------



## Maximilian (May 6, 2015)

thepancakeman said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god this is clearly a budget lens. No focus scale, no IS, no internal focusing (a guess, but likely), and no USM.
> ...


Hi thepancakeman! 

I don't know what's the point. Please tell me, because...

I see it similar to ahsanford! 

I think it is great that this is a budget lens and that it (hopefully) offers great value for money. 
So everyone waiting for this lens is pleased. 

But I am also waiting for a successor of the 50/1.4 USM. 
Because I want something small, wide aperture, and with fast as can be AF.

Releasing this lens (hopefully) soon, gives Canon the possibility and resources to go on in 50 mm development. 
They need to improve the 50/1.4 and will do this only if it does not cannibalize the 50L. 
So 50L to be improved soon, to compete against Zeiss and Sigma and then the 50/1.4 (and please leave it 1.4!!!). 
Maybe this will take more than 2 years (really hope not so) and maybe the 50 STM will be something to work inbetween. 
But what I really want is a new 50/1.4 USM.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 6, 2015)

TeT said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > It is nice to see that it has a metal mount.
> ...


But crutially the mount itself is where the friction wear takes place not the plastic supports / housing. Plastic mount is softer material and can tear from grit not the best combo.


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god this is clearly a budget lens. No focus scale
> ...



100% fair and largely agree with you. I certainly don't think of a distance scale as some L-level luxe feature, though. I'm just building a case that between the distance scale, internal focusing, USM (which is immense for stills shooters) and IS *not* being in this lens, it implies that Canon will stick with its three-price-point 50 prime market* and offer the non-L 50 f/nooneknows IS USM that many are hoping for.

Had this thread's 'new nifty fifty' design incorporated a few of those features, I'd have been worried that they were merging the low and medium and price points -- and, as it would pertain to me -- I'd have a brutal choice of an _inexpensive 50 prime_ (i.e. this one) or a 50 prime with USM (i.e. the 50L or staying with what I have, the 50 f/1.4).

Thankfully, the relatively stripped down feature set of this thread's announcement seems (to me) to be a clear read that we're still in a three lens market segment, and I can skip this one as what I want is now highly likely to be coming down the road. 

- A

*No, I still don't consider the 50 compact macro part of that market.


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing as how most of the posts in this thread are quite positive, I don't think you speak for everyone. You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but don't believe that everyone else is just like you.
> ...



Thanks, Max. I think Pancakeman is more upset about my _tone_ than my content, and I 100% deserve that -- I've been a brat waiting for the 50 f/nooneknows IS USM for far too long. I simply am reading this 'likely announcement' today as confirmation of what you and I eventually want is indeed coming.

It's not unlikely waiting all summer to see a great concert with a band you love... but the opening act is taking waaaaaay too long and you want them to get on with it. :

- A


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 6, 2015)

My guess is they will drop the EF 50mm f1.8 II, introduce this to replace it at a higher price point and at some point in 2016/17 bring out the replacement for the EF 50mm f1.4 as an IS lens packaged like the 24/24/35mm lenses are at a similar price bracket i.e. thereby upselling the 50mm lenses.


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:



> My guess is they will drop the EF 50mm f1.8 II, introduce this to replace it at a higher price point and at some point in 2016/17 bring out the replacement for the EF 50mm f1.4 as an IS lens packaged like the 24/24/35mm lenses are at a similar price bracket i.e. thereby upselling the 50mm lenses.



+1

The current nifty fifty's patents expired long ago so Yongnuo is well within their rights to clone it. So Canon keeping it in production makes little sense. I see this new 50 prime as a straight 1-for-1 replacement & improvement of that lens, so I expect the current nifty fifty to be obsoleted.

Hopefully Yongnuo's cloning of the EF 50 f/1.4 USM will have the same effect and push Canon to replace that as well!

- A


----------



## WorkonSunday (May 6, 2015)

now just need a same-sized 50mm for EFM


----------



## cayenne (May 6, 2015)

Ok.<P>
Now that we have the *CHEAP* lens out in the 50mm family.

How about getting on the ball and getting the new 50mm L f/1.2 lens out!! I've been saving my pennies...and I want that ultra low light, creamy bokeh goodness out soon!!



cayenne


----------



## cellomaster27 (May 6, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god this is clearly a budget lens. No focus scale
> ...



I use the distance scale during night photography. It's really difficult otherwise.. or video when im not looking at the back of the camera. just to get a general idea when walking around. 

One thing... how many aperture blades does this have?? That's pretty important..


----------



## RLPhoto (May 6, 2015)

W00t! Will be buying one of these until the 50 1.4mm Replacment is released.


----------



## thepancakeman (May 6, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > thepancakeman said:
> ...



And I apologize for my tone about your tone. ;-) Been a yucky morning, and I seem to have less patience than normal for the "everyone shoots exactly like me and has exactly the same budget and equipment needs as I do" approach that is often prevalent around here.

Anyhow, there are enough major unknowns about this lens (like IQ and price point) that those of us in the market for a 50 probably can't--or at least shouldn't--jump to any major conclusions.


----------



## ScottyP (May 6, 2015)

NO ONE is going to ask about the photo pointing to the "missing IS switch"? 

Could this thing end up having IS? I can't see why not if the kit 18-55's have sported IS forever. 

That just seems like it would scratch an irritating itch in the minds of their fan base.


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

thepancakeman said:


> And I apologize for my tone about your tone. ;-) Been a yucky morning, and I seem to have less patience than normal for the "everyone shoots exactly like me and has exactly the same budget and equipment needs as I do" approach that is often prevalent around here.
> 
> Anyhow, there are enough major unknowns about this lens (like IQ and price point) that those of us in the market for a 50 probably can't--or at least shouldn't--jump to any major conclusions.



No worries. I'm a nut on 50 prime discussions. I had it coming.

My guess for prices:

The 50 f/1.8 STM will run perhaps $199 at first and then settle down around $149. Reason: the other pancake STMs had the same trend as this, and this new lens has an almost pancake-y size and feature set. Yes, all of those were f/2 (EF-M) or f/2.8 (EF and EF-S), but I think this lens needs to stay cheap -- _*even if Canon sells it at a loss until production ramps up*_ -- to get early-in-their-development enthusiasts hooked on the value proposition of primes. This lens has pull-through in that it helps Canon sell pricier primes.

The someday new 50 f/nooneknows IS USM is a $600 future state lens based on the 24/28/35 IS refresh price history, but there is such _massive_ pent-up demand for an 9 out of 10 at everything 50mm with IS, not immense and heavy, modern/reliable/fast USM, etc. that I honestly believe they could _briefly_ sell it for anywhere up to $1,000 at first offering and just clean up sales-wise. 

The next 50L will no longer be priced for mortals. I see that thing costing near Otus money, but I could be talked down on that. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> NO ONE is going to ask about the photo pointing to the "missing IS switch"?
> 
> Could this thing end up having IS? I can't see why not if the kit 18-55's have sported IS forever.
> 
> That just seems like it would scratch an irritating itch in the minds of their fan base.



I think those photos came first, but that caption has been debunked by the later (more formal looking) photo that the article lead with. That missing IS switch was just for the Canon badge. This will not have IS unless there's another photo I've missed.

- A


----------



## rfdesigner (May 6, 2015)

Well done Canon, a new nifty fifty that looks decent and with a metal mount.

As others have said, I hope it's 7 blades and the price is at the 40mm pancake level. I could well pre-order despite really wanting a ringUSM 50mm.


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 6, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> W00t! Will be buying one of these until the 50 1.4mm Replacment is released.



And that's the thing - I'll be doing that too, because I refuse to buy the current 1.4, so I'll get this to tide me over. Then, of course, I'll buy the premium (hopefully) 50/1.4 IS USM twin to my 35/2 IS USM. Then, presumably, they'll release the new 50/1.2Lii (not buying that one, personally).

Now, of course, I get to ask about where that new 70-300 "non-L, non-DO" is.


----------



## deleteme (May 6, 2015)

I am glad Canon are offering this lens at what will most likely be a great combination of quality and price. However, I bought a Sigma 50 1.4 a few years ago precisely because Canon's offering at 1.8 and 1.4 fell far short of current expectations.

The Sigma is not perfect as its AF is slow-ish and hunts a bit but the lens is very sharp. The Canon 50 1.4 may have been sharp at some focal distance but I could never find out as all 4 copies (new) I bought could not focus accurately. 

Here's hoping this is a lens that will do justice to 50MP.


----------



## JohanCruyff (May 6, 2015)

jebrady03 said:


> This will likely be an excellent lens, at a low price point. It also, IMO, still leaves room for an EF 50mm f/1.4 IS USM. Good work Canon.





exquisitor said:


> Emil said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this lens. It will replace my 50mm 1.4 USM which I've had to repair twice myself.
> ...





How many old >300$ish_50mm_F/1.4_sharp_from_F/2.0 will Canon sell when we can buy a new <200$ish_50mm_F/1.8 hopefully sharp wide open?


I don't think we'll have to wait very much for a new 50mm F/1.4 (or to see the present one discontinued).


----------



## slclick (May 6, 2015)

And meanwhile the Sigma ART is Street Pricing at $854 and putting dents in both Canon 50 1.2's and the Otus. .I mean really, who has an Otus besides 3-4 guys on forums? 


All in all, I'll try this new 50, I've had two copies of the so called 1.4 USM and they did nothing for me. I am also in the camp that thinks modern coatings, better/rounded blades will make this a slam dunk ala the pancakes.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (May 6, 2015)

Speaking of distance scales. I wonder why Canon doesn't have a digital distance scale that can be displayed on the LCD with STM lenses. Their old Pro-1 had this feature and it would work well with STM lenses too.


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> How many old >300$ish_50mm_F/1.4_sharp_from_F/2.0 will Canon sell when we can buy a new <200$ish_50mm_F/1.8 hopefully sharp wide open?
> I don't think we'll have to wait very much for a new 50mm F/1.4 (or to see the present one discontinued).[/font][/size]



If sharpness is the only thing you care about, I agree. All of the STM pancakes are stellar in that regard.

But there's a reason why those lenses are cheaper. I need fast/modern/reliable USM autofocusing. I still use my EF 50 f/1.4 micro USM lens over my 40 f/2.8 STM -- _even though I know it is not as sharp_ -- because even that old hunt-y USM lens is faster than the pancake. 

And IS is a really nice add for hand-held low light work, which I do pretty often.

But you have a great point -- as the majority of the market is more sharpness-oriented than AF speed oriented, I expect the current 50 f/1.4 USM sales to plummet as soon as people see how sharp this new 50 f/1.8 STM is.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Speaking of distance scales. I wonder why Canon doesn't have a *digital* distance scale that can be displayed on the LCD with STM lenses. Their old Pro-1 had this feature and it would work well with STM lenses too.



Sony is actually doing this with their new Batis lenses. Looks pretty handy in that it only shows near/far distances _for the current aperture_ -- that's a huge clarifier over the traditional slide-rule like lines we deal with today.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 6, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Speaking of distance scales. I wonder why Canon doesn't have a digital distance scale that can be displayed on the LCD with STM lenses. Their old Pro-1 had this feature and it would work well with STM lenses too.



While we're wishing, I'd like a digital focal length scale for zooms.


----------



## exquisitor (May 6, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > This will likely be an excellent lens, at a low price point. It also, IMO, still leaves room for an EF 50mm f/1.4 IS USM. Good work Canon.
> ...


That was my point, the sells of 50 f/1.4 will go down, if the new 50 STM is very good. That's why imo it will be a solid upgrade from the old 50/1.8, but still leave a room for desires. STM is definitely better than micro motor, but for manual focusing it is a PITA. I suppose it will be only able to focus by-wire like 40 f/2.8 STM. And that would be a deal breaker for me, because I focus my 50 f/1.4 almost only manually.
The 50 f/1.4 is a very good lens, even wide open. It is hazy - yes, but it's still sharp and very nice for portraits and moody stuff. Nevertheless I would be glad to see an upgrade for the 50 f/1.4 some time soon. I would be definitely in the market for that one.


----------



## grainier (May 6, 2015)

I do not understand fascination with metal mounts. I mean the fact the current 50/1.8 is a complete pos has nothing to do with mount, and it's not the part that breaks most often.


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

grainier said:


> I do not understand fascination with metal mounts. I mean the fact the current 50/1.8 is a complete pos has nothing to do with mount, and it's not the part that breaks most often.



Roger Cicala at LR did a wide-ranging review of a battery of different lens designs from all his tear-down experience. What was interesting to me what the some of the most sturdy lenses (the tank-like 24-70 f/2.8L I) have metal bayonet plates sitting on plastic pillars beneath.

This is a decent read:
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/12/assumptions-expectations-and-plastic-mounts
(For clarity -- a 'mount' to Uncle Rog is _what the bayonet bit *rests on*_, not whether the bayonet bit is metal or plastic.)

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (May 6, 2015)

49mm filter thread for a Canon lens sounds a little odd. I have a lot of Pentax lenses that use that filter thread, but never thought Canon would use that small sized filter mount. It is nice that Canon is moving to smaller size so now I can use all my Cpl, Nd and Gnd from pentax lenses with Canon kit.


----------



## grainier (May 6, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Roger Cicala at LR did a wide-ranging review of a battery of different lens designs



I've read it, naturally.


----------



## JohanCruyff (May 6, 2015)

What minimum focus distance (or magnification ratio) do you expect, fellow friends from Canonrumors?


----------



## nc0b (May 6, 2015)

Maybe I am atypical, but I don't use a 50mm lens that often except for macro work. If I need speed, I use my 85mm f/1.8, and also usually need the extra reach on a FF body. I happen to have to residences, and the only duplicate lens I have at each place is the ancient but excellent 50mm f/2.5 lens. If I was going to buy a fast 50mm lens, I would want IS since I would likely be shooting in a dark environment where I was having to cope with ISO/noise issues and slow shutter speeds. My 6D is darn good on low noise, but I still have to worry about shutter speed and having a steady hand.


----------



## ahsanford (May 6, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> 49mm filter thread for a Canon lens sounds a little odd. I have a lot of Pentax lenses that use that filter thread, but never thought Canon would use that small sized filter mount. It is nice that Canon is moving to smaller size so now I can use all my Cpl, Nd and Gnd from pentax lenses with Canon kit.



Surprised it's not _smaller_ actually, given how tiny the front element appears to me. I've always wondered why a FF equiv 35-40mm FOV with the other three pancakes warranted the filter sizes they did. See attached. Looks like the rumor photo also shows a pancake tiny front element.

Anyone know why they landed on the filter diameters that they did? Could they not go smaller due to limited industry support of such tiny filters, or are those diameters actually needed (FOV / lens-design-wise) for those focal lengths for some reason?

- A


----------



## aussielearner (May 6, 2015)

I can't understand how this lens can't have IS and still not be cheap.
I picked up a 55-250 STM here in Australia brand new for AUD$179.

Surely Canon could make a 50mm f1.8 with IS and still keep it under AUD$200.


----------



## PepeSilvia (May 7, 2015)

As much as this looks like it will be a nice improvement to my current plastic fantastic, it will have to be 7 bladed aperture and not more than $150 for me to consider it worth the upgrade. I think the 40mm pancake started at $199 but dropped to $149 later, I imagine this will be the same. Hopefully they are quick to release the mid-range IS version.


----------



## preppyak (May 7, 2015)

aussielearner said:


> I can't understand how this lens can't have IS and still not be cheap.
> I picked up a 55-250 STM here in Australia brand new for AUD$179.
> 
> Surely Canon could make a 50mm f1.8 with IS and still keep it under AUD$200.


Your lens is f/4.5-5.6. Image stabilization gets a lot harder as the aperture goes down and the depth of field gets narrower. Which would make the lens larger, include more glass, and thus expensive. So, doubt they could surely do that. Similar reason why there are few zoom lenses below f/2.8. It reaches the point of diminishing returns on what is worth it.

Wouldnt surprise me for a second if this is basically the same optical formula as the current 50, with some minor tweaks for reliability (Canon lenses have been better built of late). With STM being the only real "upgrade"


----------



## ajperk (May 7, 2015)

aussielearner said:


> I can't understand how this lens can't have IS and still not be cheap.
> I picked up a 55-250 STM here in Australia brand new for AUD$179.
> 
> Surely Canon could make a 50mm f1.8 with IS and still keep it under AUD$200.



If this lens included IS it would be the largest aperture lens Canon has implemented IS in to date. Marketing-wise, they probably want to save this brag for a higher end lens. Engineering-wise, it's probably fairly expensive (relative to the rest of the over-all cost of the lens) to implement a state-of-the art IS system with a lens that has this large of a maximum aperture and so it would likely push the nifty-fifty out of the price competitive budget spot it has resided in. The budget zoom lenses have IS, but also have very narrow maximum apertures and (relatively) small elements that have to be shifted and moved for the IS system (that being said, I still think it's probably more for the marketing reasons than anything else).


----------



## Tanispyre (May 7, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> 49mm filter thread for a Canon lens sounds a little odd. I have a lot of Pentax lenses that use that filter thread, but never thought Canon would use that small sized filter mount. It is nice that Canon is moving to smaller size so now I can use all my Cpl, Nd and Gnd from pentax lenses with Canon kit.



That was my first thought as well, 49mm can't be right. Canon has never made an SLR lens with a filter size that small. It will work for me too, as I have a huge collection of 49s from my spotmatic kit.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 7, 2015)

Sounds like the nice entry-level prime or for those with needs for small size/price lens, if so there's a good chance that this lens will eventually end up in my bag. Also instant manual focus, I hope that it will be a real IQ performer like some other STM lenses.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (May 7, 2015)

My current 50mm 1.8II serves me well. Crazy sharp optics especially at f/2.8, very high contrast and saturation of colour. I can't really find a flaw in IQ at /2.8, so I assume this one will take care of the 1.8 range and make it sharper with less CA. 

My 50mm1.8II has been rehoused by me DIY style, giving it a very large/smooth focus ring, and it took quite much abuse and never le me down. I use it for video mostly and only for testing the lenses I do stills. 

The only faults I've seen with my current one that I hope they fixed:

*1- Auto-Focus accuracy,* I don't do stills but everytime I do and use the OVF, Focus is just not reliable and I could never use it as a photographer just for that. Yes I do manual focus but then you cant focus an f/1.8 lens on an f/2.2 OVF, so all my photography with this lens is carried out with MF at Liveview (with ML digic and colour peaking, which makes it a breathe to focus manually.

*2-Make the 1.8 IQ as good as the current one at 2.8.* Sharpness takes a hit and CA appears, just general 1.8 IQ is only acceptable for 2mp 1080p video while 2.8 is perfect, just like a 24-0 2.8 at 50mm. So fix the 1.8 end, please.

*3-General construction* (which I got around by rehousing( but the new stm looks very solid so that one is apparently/hopefully fixed


In short I am a happy 50mm owner, and find no reason to want more, surely my audience wont too. So the onlt reason I might upgrade for another 50mm is 

1-mine breaks

2-Canon makes an IS version (wouldn't shooting steady 1.8 50mm be a dream for video without any kind of rigs?! Just a small rebel body and a 50 mil, lovely idea!)


----------



## mb66energy (May 7, 2015)

nc0b said:


> Maybe I am atypical, but I don't use a 50mm lens that often except for macro work. If I need speed, I use my 85mm f/1.8, and also usually need the extra reach on a FF body. I happen to have to residences, and the only duplicate lens I have at each place is the ancient but excellent 50mm f/2.5 lens. If I was going to buy a fast 50mm lens, I would want IS since I would likely be shooting in a dark environment where I was having to cope with ISO/noise issues and slow shutter speeds. My 6D is darn good on low noise, but I still have to worry about shutter speed and having a steady hand.



I understand your praise of the 50mm macro perfectly. 50mm as focal length isn't too attractive to me but an
EF 50mm / 2.0 IS USM Macro would find a place in my bag as a universal lens for standard situations, close ups, low light.


----------



## sfunglee (May 7, 2015)

When the pre-order start???

Will order one lens + lens hood to fit my need ;D ;D ;D


----------



## bf (May 7, 2015)

Good! Now do it for EF-M mount!


----------



## Woody (May 7, 2015)

bf said:


> Good! Now do it for EF-M mount!



Yes, will like to see EF-M 35 mm f/1.4 lens. 22 f/2 is a bit too wide for me.


----------



## Woody (May 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> The someday new 50 f/nooneknows IS USM is a $600 future state lens based on the 24/28/35 IS refresh price history, but there is such _massive_ pent-up demand for an 9 out of 10 at everything 50mm with IS, not immense and heavy, modern/reliable/fast USM, etc. that I honestly believe they could _briefly_ sell it for anywhere up to $1,000 at first offering and just clean up sales-wise.



Will love to see a new 50 f/nooneknows IS ring-USM lens too.

But since no-one-knows when the above is coming, I'll make do with the 50 f/1.8 STM for now.


----------



## plam_1980 (May 7, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


+1 This is what I want too


----------



## Hillsilly (May 7, 2015)

What the?? I've just finished buying 82mm filters. Now I've got to start buying 49mm filters? Come on Canon, let's stick with the trusted 52/58/67/72/77/82mm filter sizes. No need for new ones.


----------



## bholliman (May 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> But, in candor, this lens _isn't_ for folks who already own a decent 50 prime -- it's for those who don't own a 50 prime at all. This is the 'gateway' lens that enthusiasts buy early in their photographic journey to appreciate the speed, sharpness and smaller size of primes. _Then they buy more of them._
> 
> - A



I agree, but I think there will be another market for as well: experienced enthusiasts and pros who are looking for a small, good IQ prime to use as a walk-around lens. I recently purchased a Sigma Art 50mm and the only thing I don't like about it is its size/weight. I certainly don't expect this entry level prime to complete with the Art's IQ, but my expectation will be it will be a step forward from the current nifty fifty and 50/1.4. There are times I want a small lens and I really enjoy the 50mm focal length. I considered but never purchased a 40mm pancake since (1) its f/2.8 aperture wasn't that fast - the same as my standard zoom, and (2) I've own a 35/2 IS and the focal lengths are too similar.

So, I plan to buy one as long as its fairly inexpensive. What I really wanted was a Canon 50/1.4 IS with similar quality optics, size and price to the 24/28/35 IS primes, but gave up waiting and bought a Sigma Art in March. So, I'll probably buy one of these for use when I want to go small/light and I'll use the Sigma indoors and the rest of the time.


----------



## JohanCruyff (May 7, 2015)

[Sorry for this off topic] 
Speaking about a possible future Canon EF 50mm F/1.4 IS: how fast is the current fastest IS (or VC or VR or OS) lens? Is it 2.0 (Canon 35mm) or even faster IS lenses exist? 
AFAIK, a 50mm F/1.4 IS would be a new world record, but I might be wrong. 
[End off topic]


----------



## Zv (May 7, 2015)

Cheap and small 50? Yup, I'll have that, thank you very much! ;D

Goodbye old Sigma 50 1.4 and hello new travel companion.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 7, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> Speaking about a possible future Canon EF 50mm F/1.4 IS: how fast is the current fastest IS (or VC or VR or OS) lens? Is it 2.0 (Canon 35mm) or even faster IS lenses exist?
> AFAIK, a 50mm F/1.4 IS would be a new world record, but I might be wrong.


So far, the most luminous lens has Image Stabilizer is only F2 aperture. If this new 50mm STM had stabilization, it would have been a world record and could not be a lens so small and cheap as expected to be.


----------



## Proscribo (May 7, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> JohanCruyff said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking about a possible future Canon EF 50mm F/1.4 IS: how fast is the current fastest IS (or VC or VR or OS) lens? Is it 2.0 (Canon 35mm) or even faster IS lenses exist?
> ...


Sony seems to have 50mm f1.8 OSS lens.


----------



## NorbR (May 7, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > So far, the most luminous lens has Image Stabilizer is only F2 aperture. If this new 50mm STM had stabilization, it would have been a world record and could not be a lens so small and cheap as expected to be.
> ...


The upcoming Zeiss Batis 85/1.8 is also stabilized.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 7, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > JohanCruyff said:
> ...


You're right. I researched and found out that Sony has 50mm F1.8 and another 35mm F1.8 with image stabilizer. These lenses are for APS-C only, but left me with a bit of envy of Sony users.


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2015)

Woody said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > The someday new 50 f/nooneknows IS USM is a $600 future state lens based on the 24/28/35 IS refresh price history, but there is such _massive_ pent-up demand for an 9 out of 10 at everything 50mm with IS, not immense and heavy, modern/reliable/fast USM, etc. that I honestly believe they could _briefly_ sell it for anywhere up to $1,000 at first offering and just clean up sales-wise.
> ...



One has to wonder that at such a low price (I'm guessing $149), Canon might think that people waiting for the 50 f/nooneknows IS USM might just buy now _and _buy later when the lens they really want arrives.

If that's part of their plan, I can't tell if that's clever or sadistic -- but it's money in Canon's pocket either way.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2015)

JohanCruyff said:


> [Sorry for this off topic]
> Speaking about a possible future Canon EF 50mm F/1.4 IS: how fast is the current fastest IS (or VC or VR or OS) lens? Is it 2.0 (Canon 35mm) or even faster IS lenses exist?
> AFAIK, a 50mm F/1.4 IS would be a new world record, but I might be wrong.
> [End off topic]



For Canon, it's the 35 f/2 IS and 200 F/2 IS, I think. I want to say Sony has a 135 f/1.8 OSS, if memory serves.

- A


----------



## cosmopotter (May 7, 2015)

When Canon updated the EF 24, 28 and 35mm they added IS at the expense of an F-stop or so but it was a good update in the intermediate lenses. It feels like the same update process should be coming for the EF 50 1.4, EF 85 1.8 and EF 100 2.0 as they are getting quite long in the tooth. I love my 50/1.4 and don't think I want the new 1.8 as I would prefer a photographic lens to a video lens. The STM lenses are great for video on my 70D but it's not my focus (pardon the pun).


----------



## cosmopotter (May 7, 2015)

From back in 2010:

http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/03/ef-50-f1-4-ii-usm-cr2/


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2015)

cosmopotter said:


> *When Canon updated the EF 24, 28 and 35mm they added IS at the expense of an F-stop* or so but it was a *good update in the intermediate lenses*. It feels like the same update process should be coming for the EF 50 1.4, EF 85 1.8 and EF 100 2.0 as they are getting quite long in the tooth. I love my 50/1.4 and don't think I want the new 1.8 as I would prefer a photographic lens to a video lens. The STM lenses are great for video on my 70D but it's not my focus (pardon the pun).



You are mistaken, sir. No IS refresh lens was slower than it's predecessor.



The EF 24 f/2.8 was obsoleted by the EF 24 f/2.8 IS USM.

The EF 28 f/2.8 was obsoleted by the EF 28 f/2.8 IS USM.


The EF 35 f/2 was obsoleted by the EF 35 f/2 IS USM.

All are like for like speedwise. What confuses folks is that there is ALSO an EF 28 f/1.8 USM, so folks thought that the new 28 IS was a slower lens, when in fact both are still sold side by side.

And all of the above were _entry level_ lenses without USM -- they had squeaky terrible AF motors and a host of issues. 

The _intermediate _non-L, non T/S primes all have USM -- the 20 f/2.8 USM, the 28 f/1.8 USM, the 50 f/1.4 (Crappy) USM, the 85 f/1.8 USM, the 100 f/2 USM, etc. We still haven't seen Canon's plans for refreshing those, but the 50 is screaming for replacement.

- A


----------



## degos (May 7, 2015)

Well I put my 40mm STM up for sale today, won't raise much but at least it will contribute something towards buying this lens!

I love the 40mm FoV on an APS-H but the f2.8 was just too slow. 

This 50mm will overlap with the Sigma Art but as noted above I see them as two different tools; the Art for portaits and composed work, the 1.8 for walkabout snapping. At least it will work indoors to a reasonable degree, unlike the 40mm that went blind when the light dropped.


----------



## lholmes549 (May 7, 2015)

I'm very happy to see this. I just sold my 50mm f/1.4 for spares as the AF went, but couldn't bare to go back to the f/1.8 II with the plastic mount, buzzy AF and non-existent AF ring. 
I really enjoyed the f/1.4 but I just am not ready to burn another £100 if the AF goes again. 
I'd much rather buy this new 50mm f/1.8, as long as it's no more than ~£130, has slightly improved image quality and accurate, quieter AF.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> cosmopotter said:
> 
> 
> > *When Canon updated the EF 24, 28 and 35mm they added IS at the expense of an F-stop* or so but it was a *good update in the intermediate lenses*. It feels like the same update process should be coming for the EF 50 1.4, EF 85 1.8 and EF 100 2.0 as they are getting quite long in the tooth. I love my 50/1.4 and don't think I want the new 1.8 as I would prefer a photographic lens to a video lens. The STM lenses are great for video on my 70D but it's not my focus (pardon the pun).
> ...



Not to mention that all of these lenses are technically brighter than their replacements (much better T-stop rating). The margin between the Sigma ART and the Canon 35IS in their T-stop is only about a third stop because the t-stop for the Canon is f/2 dead on.


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > cosmopotter said:
> ...


_
All. That. Said...
_
I think I'm not the only one who is bracing for bad news with the max aperture of the 50 f/nooneknows IS USM. I am _*not *_expecting f/1.4 with that lens, because a proper corner to corner sharp, modern AF lens at f/1.4 and with IS _will be a clear and present danger to 50L sales_, plain and simple. I see Canon nerfing that lens -- perhaps with a 50 f/1.8 IS USM or even 50 f/2 IS USM offering -- to keep the price of the 50L up.

I fully, fully recognize that there is more that differentiates the 50 f/1.2L to a future refresh of the 50 f/1.4 than a fraction of a stop and a weathersealing gasket, but Canon will have to work much harder to maintain L price with such a juicy product sitting well below it in price.

- A


----------



## ecka (May 7, 2015)

Whaa..  a budget lens with "unique" 49mm filter thread? Crazy . Seems just as awkward as the "one of a kind" 55mm thread on EF-M 11-22.
There is a cure though - a 49mm-to-58mm(or whatever) adapter, which adds like $15 to the price.
Maybe 49mm (cheaper) makes sense for "24/7 UV filter lovers" (not me), but for any other kind of filter it would cost extra .

Next stop - 62mm?
:


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2015)

ecka said:


> Whaa..  a budget lens with "unique" 49mm filter thread? Crazy . Seems just as awkward as the "one of a kind" 55mm thread on EF-M 11-22.
> There is a cure though - a 49mm-to-58mm(or whatever) adapter, which adds like $15 to the price.
> Maybe 49mm (cheaper) makes sense for "24/7 UV filter lovers" (not me), but for any other kind of filter it would cost extra .
> 
> ...



Again, my original question stands. With their relatively modest FOV needs of 35-50mm FF equivalent, why do any of the Canon pancake lenses (this one included) with those uber-tiny front elements need a filter any bigger than a US quarter (i.e. around 25mm)?!

- A


----------



## Proscribo (May 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I think I'm not the only one who is bracing for bad news with the max aperture of the 50 f/nooneknows IS USM. I am _*not *_expecting f/1.4 with that lens, because a proper corner to corner sharp, modern AF lens at f/1.4 and with IS _will be a clear and present danger to 50L sales_, plain and simple. I see Canon nerfing that lens -- perhaps with a 50 f/1.8 IS USM or even 50 f/2 IS USM offering -- to keep the price of the 50L up.
> 
> I fully, fully recognize that there is more that differentiates the 50 f/1.2L to a future refresh of the 50 f/1.4 than a fraction of a stop and a weathersealing gasket, but Canon will have to work much harder to maintain L price with such a juicy product sitting well below it in price.
> 
> - A


I don't think the 50mm 1.4 replacement will be f/2.0, it can however be 1.8 with IS and USM as those features will make it "superior" to this 50mm STM.

Although it indeed means, that the current 50mmL requires an update, but then again, from what I've heard the 50mm 1.2L isn't really THAT good lens, so maybe it's a wise move to upgrade it? Propably no IS but some Sigma 50mm Art -like IQ without AF hassle and with a red ring?

Anyhow I personnally hope that canon updates their whole 50mm line, I have the f/1.4 version and I wouldn't hesitate buying and updated version of it, with IS and better optical performance (esp. wide open), of course.


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2015)

Proscribo said:


> Although it indeed means, that the current 50mmL requires an update, but then again, from what I've heard the 50mm 1.2L isn't really THAT good lens, so maybe it's a wise move to upgrade it? Propably no IS but some Sigma 50mm Art -like IQ without AF hassle and with a red ring?
> 
> Anyhow I personnally hope that canon updates their whole 50mm line, I have the f/1.4 version and I wouldn't hesitate buying and updated version of it, with IS and better optical performance (esp. wide open), of course.



The 50L is a great lens if you are looking for bokeh/draw/color/"magic" and such. I personally think it's a complete waste of time after f/2.8 or so, where more general photographic pursuits happen. I value sharpness over magic, yet I choose the current 50 f/1.4 as I detest pickle jar sized primes like the Art series.

The problem has long been in view -- it's easy to quantify sharpness, but it's a bear to quantify "magic" or rate bokeh quality. So the 50L is commonly flogged by forum dwellers looking at resolution numbers while those who love the 50L just roll their eyes at us and keep nailing great shots. Neither is right, neither is wrong -- different strokes for different folks, I guess.

- A


----------



## ecka (May 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Whaa..  a budget lens with "unique" 49mm filter thread? Crazy . Seems just as awkward as the "one of a kind" 55mm thread on EF-M 11-22.
> ...



Because having a separate set of filters for each lens is insane?  Although, this could be their plan exactly ... 
It may be reasonable for professional grade optics, but not for $100~$200 lens. If they can put a 49mm thread instead of 25mm, then not making it 52mm or 58mm is just offensive.


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2015)

ecka said:


> Because having a separate set of filters for each lens is insane?  Although, this could be their plan exactly ...
> It may be reasonable for professional grade optics, but not for $100~$200 lens. If they can put a 49mm thread instead of 25mm, then not making it 52mm or 58mm is just offensive.



This is one reason of many why my 50 f/1.4 keeps getting used and my 40 f/2.8 does not.

- A


----------



## ecka (May 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Because having a separate set of filters for each lens is insane?  Although, this could be their plan exactly ...
> ...



I've got an adapter (52-to-58) for mine . I like using CPL and it works fine.


----------



## slclick (May 7, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Because having a separate set of filters for each lens is insane?  Although, this could be their plan exactly ...
> ...



Funny, as soon as I got my 40 Pancake I stopped using my 50 1.4. It had nothing to do with filters and everything to do with IQ.


----------



## traveller (May 7, 2015)

Small, light, cheap and probably excellent performance (if maybe not quite up to Sigma 50mm f1.4 Art standards).

Bravo Canon, this is just the kind of lens that most people need. I'm almost certain to buy one to keep in my jacket pocket (not that I wear a jacket much in the country I currently live in  ). This is the sort of lens that Canon needs to make more of, if they aim to fight off the competition. 

Canon seems to be developing three lens lines, the L-series, the non-L USM and the STM series. They finally seem to be releasing some interesting low end lenses, rather than just endless kit zoom updates. Maybe they are realizing that this is where the real danger from mirrorless cameras _*systems*_ is coming from?


----------



## Etienne (May 7, 2015)

NorbR said:


> Proscribo said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



85 1.8 Stabilized ! Thanks for the info, you've just re-energized my interest in the Sony A7 system! 

Sony is starting to come out with nice looking lenses.
16-35 f/4 IS
an innovative 28mm that converts to 21mm and fisheye
A couple of good 50mm primes
And now a stabilized 85 1.8!


----------



## traveller (May 7, 2015)

Etienne said:


> NorbR said:
> 
> 
> > Proscribo said:
> ...



Soon, all lenses will be stabilised on the Sony system because of IBIS (as the internet now calls it -and there was me thinking that an Ibis was a bird, like an Otus apparently!).

On a serious note, the fact that Sigma, Tamron and Zeiss are now making lenses that directly compete with the OEM versions must be a serious concern to all the camera manufacturers. How long before AF versions of Zeiss' ZE and ZF lines come out?


----------



## slclick (May 7, 2015)

What's the guess on the elements and their coatings as they might differentiate from the 1990 flavor? It's still 6 elements in 5 groups. I know it will be built sturdier and most likely focus faster and quieter but optically, I wonder if there will be significant improvements.


----------



## Sporgon (May 7, 2015)

ecka said:


> Next stop - 62mm?
> :



Yes ! Bring on 62mm. I've loads from my Nikon days. 



slclick said:


> What's the guess on the elements and their coatings as they might differentiate from the 1990 flavor? It's still 6 elements in 5 groups. I know it will be built sturdier and most likely focus faster and quieter but optically, I wonder if there will be significant improvements.



There's just a slim chance they may radius surfaces of the two elements that are joined to form the only two element group. This would give a much better 'render' or 'draw' to the focus / out of focus. However it used to be very expensive to do; maybe modern manufacturing techniques have made it possible at a lower cost. Neither the current 50/1.4 or the 50/1.8 has this. 

If they can make this lens sharp at 1.8 then I think it will all but replace the 50/1.4 anyway. 

However from what I have seen of the design I would guess it's going to have pretty chronic vignetting at f1.8.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 7, 2015)

slclick said:


> What's the guess on the elements and their coatings as they might differentiate from the 1990 flavor? It's still 6 elements in 5 groups. I know it will be built sturdier and most likely focus faster and quieter but optically, I wonder if there will be significant improvements.


As the number of optical elements is equal to the former 50 F1.8 Canon would have to refine the quality of glass with low dispersion, for example. The modern coatings also contribute to a better contrast, color, and light transmission. More diaphragm blades can improve Bokeh.

Put it all together with a fast focus motor, accurate and quiet and you have a decent upgrade to the plastic fantastic.


----------



## slclick (May 7, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Next stop - 62mm?
> ...



Source for where you saw the design?


----------



## Sporgon (May 7, 2015)

slclick said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



Just looking at the exterior pictures from the original website; the front element is a very small diameter for a 50 mm f/1.8 lens if the filter size really is 49mm. Keeping the forward elements small in diameter will help with producing a sharp image wide open at a reasonable cost, but the downside will be vignetting - I guess.


----------



## ahsanford (May 7, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Just looking at the exterior pictures from the original website; the front element is a very small diameter for a 50 mm f/1.8 lens if the filter size really is 49mm. Keeping the forward elements small in diameter will help with producing a sharp image wide open at a reasonable cost, but the downside will be vignetting - I guess.



Just from a likeness perspective, the photos of the 50 f/1.8 STM show that tiny front element we've seen on the three other pancakes. But as there is only one FF pancake out of those three, we should likely compare vignetting to that:

PhotoZone: http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/752-canon_40_28_ff?start=1
(see near the top, right under distortion)

LensTip: http://www.lenstip.com/343.8-Lens_review-Canon_EF_40_mm_f_2.8_STM_Vignetting.html

However, we'd expect this to be worse in wider apertures, ya? The current 50 f/1.8 II has almost twice as much vignetting wide open compared to the 40mm pancake at f/2.8.

- A


----------



## Solar Eagle (May 8, 2015)

Sweet, can't wait to get this... I never could stand the looks or noise of the old one so I never used it. Looks wise I really like the silver ring on the new non L lenses, which this appears to have. 

I may have to DISASSEMBLE JOHNNY FIVE-O just for fun. lol


----------



## Twisterfiddler (May 8, 2015)

OH NO !!!! No I.S. ????? Too bad Canon, I would have bought one, but for handheld video I must have both STM AND IS ...


----------



## Hector1970 (May 8, 2015)

I liked the old 50mm F1.8.
It didn't bounce very well when my friend dropped it.
It was interesting to see the inside of the lens and how it all fitted together.
I replaced it with 50mm 1.4 which I quite like even if it isn't particularly sharp at F1.4.
I like it's vignetting. I think thats part of the charm of these big aperture lens.
Somebody here was speculating the new 1.8 would vignette but thats not always a bad thing.
All the processing softwares have a vignette slider, so its popular.
I don't think I'll buy the new 50mm 1.8 as I have the 40mm 2.8 as well which I don't use very much even though it is a sharp lens.
But it's a good sign that Canon are renewing their line up and improving on the previous version (at a price of course)


----------



## LOALTD (May 8, 2015)

I love the 50mm focal length, love shooting video, and hate using rigging!


Was really hoping for an IS 50 like many here.


Not sure if this is good or bad news.

I've been staring longingly at the Sigma Art for a while now...hoping for a Canon alternative that packs IS. I don't even care if it's not as sharp. Just fix that silly AF motor that constantly breaks (I've had to send mine in for repairs 4 times...not joke), add IS, and make it a tad sharper wide open...and I'm there.


----------



## Crosswind (May 8, 2015)

You don't have to worry about *vignetting* issues, as this only becomes a real problem at night time or astrophotography (ISO 1600-6400) because it significantly increases image noise in the corners when corrected, which can look a little bit odd depending on how large you want to print and which settings & camera you've used. 

At daytime you are mostly shooting between ISO 100-800 so when you want to brighten the corners there won't be a noticable increase in terms of image noise. So no problems there.

For all video guys who want *IS for handheld shooting*; why don't you buy a damped floating shoulder rig or how u are callin' it... that'd solve that shakiness without having IS featured on your lens.

I like the size of the new 50. I think it will be a capable & compact companion for many people out there who don't want to carry around a burden.


----------



## Luds34 (May 8, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> One has to wonder that at such a low price (I'm guessing $149), Canon might think that people waiting for the 50 f/nooneknows IS USM might just buy now _and _buy later when the lens they really want arrives.
> 
> If that's part of their plan, I can't tell if that's clever or sadistic -- but it's money in Canon's pocket either way.
> 
> - A



+1

Exactly what I was thinking. I don't think I'll fall into realm (own the shorty forty and Sigma EX f/1.4), but one could see a lot of enthusiasts picking this up for a good yet cheap and light normal travel prime. Especially if it focuses accurately. My limited experience with the current nifty fifty and the micro motor USM f/1.4 has been that the focus is too inconsistent at wide apertures. And then when the new f/1.4 comes out, probably upgrade to that as well. One thing the Canon f/1.4 has, is that it is relatively small/light with not too much glass. I'd assume the new version would maintain a similar profile/size.


----------



## Matthew Saville (May 8, 2015)

So, I'm sure this has been said a hundred times already, but who is the bonehead at Canon who decided to go with 49mm filter threads? Seriously? Even though 52mm is 100x more common and widely available, you decided to save 3mm?

Oh well. I'm sure it will be pretty sharp, and that's probably all that matters for this type of lens, I doubt most people will use filters on it anyways... (And I have nothing against that, either, especially if people use their hoods and lens caps like they ought to!)

=Matt=


----------



## Solar Eagle (May 8, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> One has to wonder that at such a low price (I'm guessing $149), Canon might think that people waiting for the 50 f/nooneknows IS USM might just buy now _and _buy later when the lens they really want arrives.
> 
> If that's part of their plan, I can't tell if that's clever or sadistic -- but it's money in Canon's pocket either way.
> 
> - A



I mentioned this in the last thread. Its certainly what I will be doing. Some people like to bash Canon for the way they go about business, and for their unwillingness to placate vocal enthusiasts, but Canon are very smart in every move they make. If all other camera companies shrivel up and die, Canon will remain.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 10, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Just looking at the exterior pictures from the original website; the front element is a very small diameter for a 50 mm f/1.8 lens if the filter size really is 49mm. Keeping the forward elements small in diameter will help with producing a sharp image wide open at a reasonable cost, but the downside will be vignetting - I guess.


Sony has two lenses 50mm f1.8 (APS-C) and 55mm f1.8 (FF) that take 49mm filters.


----------



## ecka (May 10, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > One has to wonder that at such a low price (I'm guessing $149), Canon might think that people waiting for the 50 f/nooneknows IS USM might just buy now _and _buy later when the lens they really want arrives.
> ...



There are rumors, that the next EF 50/1.4 will be an L with ring USM, weatherproof, under $1000 and it won't be replacing the 1.2L. Kind of a Sigma killer .
IS? I don't need IS, unless it's a 50/2 Macro.


----------



## Sporgon (May 10, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking at the exterior pictures from the original website; the front element is a very small diameter for a 50 mm f/1.8 lens if the filter size really is 49mm. Keeping the forward elements small in diameter will help with producing a sharp image wide open at a reasonable cost, but the downside will be vignetting - I guess.
> ...



The APS lens is not a fair comparison because of the image circle. The 55 lens is more sophisticated and costs about $800, certainly in the UK it's about £740. Also the front element(s) appear to be a larger diameter and its vignette isn't that bad at 1.6 stops extreme, about 1.2 average. 

What I'm saying is expect this new lens to be at least as bad as the old one; more like 3 stops extreme, so twice as bad as the (expensive) Sony lens. 

To me, all the signs at the moment point towards a very cheap lens: very sharp wide open but high vignette and poor 'draw'. The very sharp wide open bit will be enough for people coming from a APS kit lens or moving to FF, to see a big difference in terms of subject isolation; that is the contrast between sharp in focus and blurred out of focus. 

I was _hoping_ that the rear elements might be radiused in such a way as to give a good 'draw' or 'render', but as this reduces overal sharpness and is very expensive to do I think it is highly unlikely. 

Even with the cheaper design it could be a very effective landscaper's lens. Small diameter elements seem to be such better in this regard - sharp right to the very corners.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 10, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



This is why the vintage 50s stay in my bag. They draw so very well. I've also got the Zeiss Otus 55 for review at the moment, and it draws fairly nicely  Too bad it costs as much as a used car!


----------



## cosmopotter (May 11, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > cosmopotter said:
> ...



You may be technically correct that the new IS USM versions did not replace the older, brighter lenses but have you noticed that the EF28mm F1.8 is in fact disappearing? It is gone from the Canadian site but still shows up on the US site (probably because they have stock). The older EF35mm is gone from both sites.

Considering that both of these lenses debuted in the 90's, just like the EF50mm F1.4 AND that they are disappearing, I think it is fair to say that they were replaced by the new IS USM lenses. By the way, I asked a Canon rep about this at a trade show a while back and they confirmed the old 28 and 35 non-stabilized lenses were on their way out.


----------



## ahsanford (May 11, 2015)

cosmopotter said:


> You may be technically correct that the new IS USM versions did not replace the older, brighter lenses but have you noticed that the EF28mm F1.8 is in fact disappearing? It is gone from the Canadian site but still shows up on the US site (probably because they have stock). The older EF35mm is gone from both sites.
> 
> Considering that both of these lenses debuted in the 90's, just like the EF50mm F1.4 AND that they are disappearing, I think it is fair to say that they were replaced by the new IS USM lenses. By the way, I asked a Canon rep about this at a trade show a while back and they confirmed the old 28 and 35 non-stabilized lenses were on their way out.



As I understand it, _if the lens got the 'non-L IS refresh' treatment 2-3 years ago,_ the prior lens was discontinued. So the old 24 2.8, 28 2.8 and 35 2 are no more. you might find straggler inventory in one-off places, on eBay, in the Canon Refurb store, etc. but major online dealers should list it as discontinued.

But the 28 1.8 USM is alive and well for sale as new -- B&H and Adorama both have it in stock. I'm a US customer, so it might be a regional decision like not selling the EOS-M. 

- A


----------

